# ATLAS jars



## batfish (Sep 6, 2004)

Hi All,

 I found about a dozen â€˜ATLAS E â€“ Z SEALâ€™ and one BALL jar.  I found them in what I think is a fifties dump (dated by some Coca-Cola bottles I found there).  

 I have no idear if these things are collectable, but two of the ATLAS jars are really nice to look at.  One is a sort of green translucent color while the other is a similarly translucent blue.  I cleaned them up, set them on the windowsill, and when the sunlight catches the wavy, colored glass, they look quite nice.  My wife has now declared them her favorites, so even though they are not very old, they are keepers.

 So, are these things collectable?  Am I correct in concluding that they are from the fifties?  Were these jars purchased by themselves or was food packed in them?  I misplaced my Zumwaltz book - I'd bet there's some info on these in there...

 BTW - the only embossing on the jars is:

 ATLAS
  E - Z
  SEAL

 That is on the front. A number is on each of the the bottoms (9 on the smaller jars (about a pint) and seven on the larger jars (about a quart).

 -Joel


----------



## woody (Sep 7, 2004)

There's so many variations of the Atlas jar that it is hard to ascertain a value unless you post a picture.
 As a general rule I don't keep Atlas jars whan I find them as they aren't as old as I like.
 The Red Book of Fruit Jars #9 by Douglas Leybourne Jr. is the book you'll need to get if you want to find values for fruit jars.


----------



## jarsnstuff (Sep 8, 2004)

If your Atlas jars are bluish-aqua or greenish-aqua, they're worth just a couple of dollars apiece.  The tricky part is determining when you have "sky blue" or "cornflower blue" or "apple green" or "olive green"  These can range from $10 to $40 or so depending on the intensity of the color.  As mentioned before, pictures could help a lot!


----------



## idigjars (Dec 25, 2004)

Color is KING


----------

